# Check in all you older members who have become lurkers



## wcr (Feb 11, 2011)

From the other thread about the slow down in the forum; I know (and you know who you are) that many older members have become lurkers and don't post very often. Come out of the closet and say hi and what ya up to.


----------



## Whitestar (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi from Whitestar-Debbie Gross. I sold the horses & the farm 10 years ago after I was diagnoised with with ovarian cancer ( wanted a simplier lifestyle that having so many animals didnt offer) I went to work for a Vet for awhile, now I work as the Secretary for Criminal Investigations at the Sheriff's Department. My husband and I have been traveling every 6 months & making up for lost time, just living life to the fullest. I remember the old days of the forum & some of the "spice" it offered-does anyone else remember Jen? Anyhow even though I no longer have the horses I still check the forum every couple of days to re-live the farm life through everyones postings.


----------



## REO (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Debbie! I remember you and think of you. I was sad when you had cancer and sold out. You had a lot of horses! But I'm so glad you're enjoying life now! That's what it's all about!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to live for the forum when I was in middle school and beginning of highschool, Then I got busy and kind of just lost touch, now I've started to come back slowly. I miss all my friends here and miss all the excitement I got here.

Gage


----------



## Mona (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Debbie. I too remember you from WAAAAAAAAAY back! You were one of the originals I think, from the time I joined. I remember your decision to sell out, as wellas your coming back to post here and there even after you were no longer posting much, and I always enjoyed reading your posts, as they were alsways so helpful to those they were being offered to.



Glad to hear you and your hubby are now enjoying living your lives to the fullest!


----------



## rockin r (Feb 12, 2011)

Im not an "old" old timer, but have spent many a day and nights this forum. And was always very grateful for the help and advice given. As many of you know, I have been battleing severe health issues the past few years. Between the many surgeries and Drs I was not able to post as much as I would like. Then recently Art and I have taken temp custody of our precious grson Cubby. His mother has been diagnoised with stage 4 lung and brain cancer, she is 43. DHS has had us very tied up with the legals. It has been a blessing in diguise having him for me. Nothing like a 2 1/2 yr old to get you going. He started talk therapy today, to help him understand why mommy is sick, and to prepare him for mommy going to heaven. My heart just breaks for him. Yes, I admit, I am a lurker. Art and I still have our 8 minis and 2 full size horses. I can't have hands on with the horses anymore, my bones are to fragile. But I do see and enjoy them thru the fence. Never thought I would be 53 and raising a child, but he bring soo much joy into our lives..I will try to get back more often, I truely do miss everyone...


----------



## wcr (Feb 12, 2011)

Gage-you used to live on this forum and it is good to hear from you again.

Rockin R-what's going on with the alien?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Debbie glad to hear things are going well with you.

I know there are still many of us here now that were here way back when. Remember when anyone could post under anyone elses name LOL boy that brought some drama


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 12, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> I know there are still many of us here now that were here way back when. Remember when anyone could post under anyone elses name LOL boy that brought some drama


It was hilarious! I can still remember some of the threads and laugh to myself.

Please....you lurkers......I KNOW you are there



Say hello!


----------



## Shari (Feb 12, 2011)

There are sooo many I haven't seen post in a long while.

What ever happened to Six Gems? There's others but that filing cabinet... ah.. brain cell seems to be locked at the moment.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 12, 2011)

Debbie, glad you are still around in more ways than one! I have a friend who is battling ovarian cancer, so great to hear from someone who is a long time survivor.

Wanted to let you know Primetime has been living here for several years on lease, he is happy and healthy and we have been thrilled with the foals he has produced. Kris P still owns him, and we will be returning him to her soon.

I know she no longer comes here, the drama and nastiness back in the day drove her away.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 12, 2011)

Jody.. how is Kris P? Havent talked to her in ages please tell her I said hello


----------



## sfmini (Feb 12, 2011)

She is doing great, I'll tell her.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello.



I lurk some but don't post much at all anymore. I said why on the thread about people not spending as much time here as in the past.

I much prefer this place to Facebook, btw.


----------



## rockin r (Feb 12, 2011)

wcr said:


> Gage-you used to live on this forum and it is good to hear from you again.
> 
> Rockin R-what's going on with the alien?


The Alien is still with me, and she always will be. She has robbed my bones of calcium, so I "break" easily these days. I have to be careful not to fall or run into things that don't give. For "me" the hardest thing is keeping weight on. I eat about 3500+ calories a day to maintain 105 lbs. I have gave away most all of my clothes, as they don't fit anymore. I work part time now. It is nice to eat what I want, but seriously, how much can one eat! I took myself off all the meds, except the Chemo pills. There are more surgeries coming, always will be till they find the one that works. I love to see the look on the Drs faces when I have appts. They just shake their heads, yep I AM STILL HERE! I am happy with my life, and very grateful everyday I wake up. I appreciate the littlest things in life. I have been taking pictures of the silliest things, bugs, flowers etc. Have you ever truely looked at a Butterfly, close up? They are breath taking. Their wings are made of powder and glisten. A train whistle at night when it is very still and quite, it sounds sooo lonely. So I guess in essence, My Alien, "Venus" has taught me the finer things in life. Ty for asking.......


----------



## minisch (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been an on and off lurker. Been a member for 10 years ?? lost my password, so just lurked here and there. I remember Debbie from White Star, and Kris P, lost on all the other names. Still have 2 minis, just pets now. Life has been tough the last few years for me, but I'm movin' on



Any other old timers out there?


----------



## Shaladar (Feb 12, 2011)

I think there are a lot of us still around. I never posted much anyway, and I do read the Forum several times every day. I really enjoy reading about peoples new horses, love Main Forum,The Back Porch, the Photo board and the Driving Board. OK, I love all the boards. LOL





I do miss the debates on politics, health care, etc.

Sue


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 12, 2011)

rockin r said:


> ! I took myself off all the meds, except the Chemo pills.


I am sorry you are not better you are a pretty brave woman! Just had to say I myself have taken those horrible pills ICK AND UGH I Finally decided I could not take it anymore after losing half of each eyebrow and looking like some messed up clown not to mention the wonderful bald spot on my head and the barfyness all the time LOL but I have a feeling I have to go back on them soon. Anyway just wanted to say sorry you have to take them I know they can be miserable. Hang in there!


----------



## love_casper (Feb 12, 2011)

The familiar screen names on this thread make me smile.

I used to live on the forum as well! I am pretty busy now days with lots of things I haven't really told people about. I will probably post more when our first foals are due this summer. We moved out into our own farm this summer, and that means all the work to go with it. I've also started mostly doing things with the big horses. I drifted away from the breed shows and got more interested in natural horsemanship training, one of the things I haven't really talked about. Many of you will remember I've studied Parelli for a while. Well I got accepted to go study at Pat's ranch for a month, so what I'm spending my time on now is getting my big horse ready for that. It's a prep course to go through his instructor training, and after that I'm hoping to qualify for an internship, which would mean spending lots of time at the ranch and actually riding with him. Wouldn't you know the horse I plan to take gashed both her hind legs in November, so after about 2 months of stall rest we get to start our training back up. It is going to be one crazy summer, but I'm excited!

So that's where I am. Still around, but not much time to share what's going on. Though I am finishing school now (now as in like this week!!) so that will be one less thing to do. Yay!


----------



## Nicole-DownUnder (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi ALL

Yep, another one that hasn't been on for quite some time. I really wonder if many would remember me, I see there are sooooo many 'new' members now. I too, like so many others, no longer have minis, but still heavily involved with horses due to my daughters very keen interest, so we now have Arabians & we are currently expanding to Welsh Mountain Pony's.

Well, just wanted to say hello from across the seas in Australia.

Hope everyone is well

Cheers,

Nicole


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi there been a LB'er since 1998 actually I think it was Aug of the year Mary Lou developed the Forum, I was never a huge poster I guess, only when I really had something on my mind or really felt a response to something, I have always been here, tried to support anyway I could, enjoyed the topics and advise not so much the drama... cause sometimes after being around a long time, you really know who some of the folks are....... I am so glad to see Debbie stop by and Wishing You WELL, You go girl!!! Kinda feel like I will stay around as long as we have a place to come to, don't see the horses going away anytime soon.... As long as God provides away they'll be with me till I fly away.. So I will continue to have a reason to be here..


----------



## tagalong (Feb 13, 2011)

I was also here on the forum that existed before this one.... but I try not to think of myself as "old". Heh. Still working on horse farms... in service to the horse, one might say!



> I do miss the debates on politics, health care, etc.


Fasten your seatbelt... there are going to be threads like that on the Back Porch again!


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 14, 2011)

Interesting thread. I am not even sure what is left in my profile...but posting anyway. I pass through once in a while and read. Took a couple years off from breeding the horses but i am going to get back in by breeding a few mares this year. Took in 2 rescue TB's so have been back into riding some too. Still have the Belgian Draft's also. And added 1 new dog that was dumped on our road 6 years ago and just got a Vizsla/Lab from a dog rescue. Active in farming still. Hello to you all.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2011)

Theres BlueBell and Vertical! Now if Kris P would post it would be great!

I to have been around for ages, way back to being a kid, when the old board was in place.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 14, 2011)

Ashley...

you sure have literally grown up here on the forum. I can tell you this.. I know we have shared alot of personal conversations over the years, disagreed alot over the years but I can say it has been a pleasure "watching" you grow up here and seeing the changes and growth in your life


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks. I was hesitant of meeting you at nationals for that reason. That said, I'm starting to feel old.


----------

